# New Fountain Pen



## apple320 (May 11, 2010)

Tried something new today.  I used a light blue acrylic rod to make the eye in the top of the pen with the matching body material all around the top of the pen.

















Chris


----------



## creativewriting (May 11, 2010)

Nice job.  Sweeet!


----------



## ldb2000 (May 11, 2010)

Great pen Chris !!!


----------

